
MSI CEO Charles Chiang “Dies Suddenly” at 56 - chrismmay
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-ceo-charles-chiang-dead-56
======
russellbeattie
"MSI general manager and CEO Charles Chiang passed away after falling from one
of the company’s buildings."

Yeah, that would definitely qualify as "sudden".

Most likely it's something tragic, but after a lifetime diet of spy movies,
how can one not think of some international intrigue involved...

~~~
gnat
Can Russian investors be far away ... ?

